# iPad mini en complément de mes Macs ?



## Agrippa II (8 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous.

Je possède actuellement un iMac en ordinateur fixe, un MacBook Air pour une utilisation nomade, et un MacBook blanc de 2007 que je conserve pour donner mes cours (et ainsi ne pas trop tenter les lycéens.....). Ma musique nomade je l'écoute sur un iPod Touch 2G.
J'ai acquis en juin 2010 un iPad I 32 Go Wifi. Je vais le céder à mon amie. Je souhaite donc reprendre une tablette mais pour une utilisation précise : stocker les documents numériques  notamment les articles en pdf que je suis amené à utiliser régulièrement pour la rédaction de ma thèse. Il me servirai également en déplacement pour quelques recherches internet ponctuelles (sans devoir sortir le MBA).
J'ai donc envisagé de prendre l'iPad mini en 16go et Wifi (je peux transformer mon téléphone Android en modem si un accès wifi n'est pas dispo).
Je n'ai pas connu le Rétina, et donc mon regard n'est pas "choqué" par la définition inférieure.
J'avais également songé au Nexus 7. Mais autant Android me plait plus qu'IOS sur les smartphone, autant sur les tablettes et les ordinateurs je tends à rester fidèle à Apple.

Pensez-vous que l'orientation de mon achat soit la bonne ?

Merci,

Nicolas


----------



## Tox (9 Novembre 2012)

Franchement, jette quand même un oeil à la Nexus. JB 4.1.2 et 4.2 à venir sont largement à la hauteur d'iOS, voire mieux... 

Trois jours que je découvre cette machine... Trois jours que laisse de côté l'iPad 3...


----------



## Davidq (9 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Franchement, jette quand même un oeil à la Nexus. JB 4.1.2 et 4.2 à venir sont largement à la hauteur d'iOS, voire mieux...
> 
> Trois jours que je découvre cette machine... Trois jours que laisse de côté l'iPad 3...



Eternel débat Androïd vs IOS.
Les applis IOS sont tout de même plus abouties et ne risques pas d'être incompatibles en fonction des supports type Samsung / HTC etc...

Si tu bidouilles, je suis d'acoord avec toi, pour une utilisation simplifiée, je le suis moins.


----------



## Tox (9 Novembre 2012)

Nous serions en 2011, je serais d'accord avec toi. Mais cette fin d'année est clairement en faveur d'Android JB. En plus, la gamme Nexus est synonyme de suivi logiciel et de fluidité, loin des surcouches constructeurs. 

Après tu fais comme tu le sens, mais je t'assure que la Nexus vaut la peine d'être essayée. 

PS : je ne suis ni pour ni contre, demain je vais chercher un iPad Retina ;-)


----------



## Agrippa II (9 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour vos remarques.

J'ai décidé de rester sur Android pour le smartphone et de tenter l'aventure de l'iPad mini en Wifi, 16Go.

Je vous tiendrais au courant de mon ressenti.

Merci,

Nicolas


----------



## Tox (9 Novembre 2012)

Très joli terminal


----------

